# Cranberry Supplements



## Katharine_C (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi, 

Could you tell me whether it is safe to use cranberry supplements (one a day) when trying to conceive. I have taken them for a while to fend off cystitis.

I just read that they can reduce fertile cervical mucous and can harm the environment for sperm. But elsewhere have read they are fine. 

Any advice gratefully received. 

Many thanks.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Katharine,

Sorry no idea, herbal supplements not my forte and it's often difficult to get reliable infomration on the side effect profile of these preparations. They work to protect against cystitis by changing the pH of the environment in the bladder and plumbing so making it harder for the bugs to thrive and take hold. I'm not aware that have an effect on the reproductive systems but if they can cause changes to cervical mucosal pH this could have a detrimental effect on sperm. I'm assuming it is being bandied about as a possible theory though if you have come across this elsewhere.

Sorry can't help but in the absense of any hard evidence either way I'd probably err on side o caution and stop taking them if you can (you'll need to wiegh this up against risk of recurrent cycsitis though   )

Maz x


----------

